# Hurricane=surge freeze?



## Jency76 (Jun 2, 2016)

So I'm down here in Florida watching this tropical storm and wondering if this becomes a hurricane will uber freeze surge pricing? We haven't been classified as a natural disaster or anything but they have canceled all public schools for tomorrow and all after school activities for today. I'm not driving in the rain, at night, picking up drunk college kids without surge. I don't remember where I saw that they froze surges, maybe uber sent me a email or text months ago or I read it on here. And if that's their plan (ubers plan) will they notify drivers of the freeze?


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

We surged a bit in the down pours and flooding yesterday, down in Manasota.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

There's been a state of emergency declared for a bunch of counties already. AFAIK, uber freezes surge during that.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Another reason to not go out in it


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Jency76 said:


> So I'm down here in Florida watching this tropical storm and wondering if this becomes a hurricane will uber freeze surge pricing?


Florida has declared a State of Emergency. Uber will hold all surge pricing until the governor lifts it.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Hurricane=surge freeze
Driving in Hurricane=Brain freeze.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Uber capped the surge at 1.9x in Baton Rouge for a few days a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Jency76 (Jun 2, 2016)

Well I guess ours was capped at 2.9 that was the highest I saw and it held at that number for almost 3hrs


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

One of my best days was right after a snow storm when there was a 2.9 surge cap. The surge lasted all day, with no rides below a 2.0. Made $500+ that day


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Florida has very strict anti-gouging laws on the books, Uber could get in trouble if they raised rates during a natural disaster.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Scuba Steve said:


> Uber capped the surge at 1.9x in Baton Rouge for a few days a couple of weeks ago


" UBER PLANNING"


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Who's gonna drive for a buck or less a mile during a state of emergency?


----------

